# JB Mod?



## chip102 (Mar 25, 2012)

Hey all, 
Anyone know how to or have a guide that shows how to preform the JB Mod (AUX input) on a 2000 beetle non-monsoon tapedeck/cd changer radio? Its my sisters car and she wants cd's and mp3 aux input and has no use for the tape. Or better yet, anyone know of an after market adapter that allows for aux input and cd changer use?


----------



## Ildn (May 7, 2013)

This is very nice post. I think that it is an informative thing for all of us.


----------

